# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  ЧТО ТАКОЕ ЗАВИСИМОСТЬ?

## Динара

Итак, что это такое? Почему мы часто задаемся такими вопросами, часто употребляем это слово...Да, и что такое независимость?... Чем отличаются эти два понятия?!....Даже создатель данного форума в названии своем употребил это слово...и что он положил в основу и смысл данного названия...

----------

